# Universal HD even better!



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

With the 4.09 upgrade to the 622, the picture quality is even better. Sharper and better color rendition without the motion blur. Good work Dish! Haven't had time to study the other MPEG4 channels but hopefully the same improvement. Bodes well for mpeg2 to mpeg4 channel conversions.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

I see no PQ differences on ANY channel. Looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

What kind of TV do you have? I have a 73" CRT-RPTV. Lack of motion blur is really obvious on this set, such as when an actor moves his face on a closeup. "Northern Exposure" on UNIHD actually looks like HD now, didn't before. However I'm still getting macroblocking on quick moving scenes but don't know whether it is the source or the mpeg4/not enough bandwidth.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks the same to me too. I have a Panasonic AX100 projector.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

archer75 said:


> Looks the same to me too. I have a Panasonic AX100 projector.


That's a 720p LCD projector, you probably won't see it on that. I'm not alone in seeing the improvement. The upgrade was for this, it worked.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Luckily many of us have units that will do full 1080i and have always been able to see the difference in HD and HD-LITE.

As for the macroblocking you speak of on Universal HD, it is not there on most non-satellite delivered MSOs.

If it looks good to you within the limits of your system, great, however as many of us have full resolution capabilities, it's lacking.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> Luckily many of us have units that will do full 1080i and have always been able to see the difference in HD and HD-LITE.
> 
> As for the macroblocking you speak of on Universal HD, it is not there on most non-satellite delivered MSOs.
> 
> If it looks good to you within the limits of your system, great, however as many of us have full resolution capabilities, it's lacking.


You don't need "full 1080i" set to see HD-Lite, my 32" 1366x768 LCD flat panel shows off HD-Lite just as well as my 53" CRT 1080i Pioneer set. I consider lack of resolution (motion or still) and motion artifacts (such as microblocking) the two main issues of HD-Lite, so I don't know what is the "motion blur" HDLover is referring to. Motion blur exists even with HD DVD materials, are we talking lack of 3:2 pull down?


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> Luckily many of us have units that will do full 1080i and have always been able to see the difference in HD and HD-LITE.
> 
> As for the macroblocking you speak of on Universal HD, it is not there on most non-satellite delivered MSOs.
> 
> If it looks good to you within the limits of your system, great, however as many of us have full resolution capabilities, it's lacking.


Lacking what besides macroblocking (which is there in very fast moving scenes on everything except maybe BR and HD-DVD), full 1920x1080 resolution? It isn't Blu-Ray if that is what you mean and I'll put my at least 1600x1080 CRT display up against yours any day of the week and smoke it unless, of course, you have a Sony G-90. CRT is the standard all other technologies are compared to and trying to come up to.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> You don't need "full 1080i" set to see HD-Lite, my 32" 1366x768 LCD flat panel shows off HD-Lite just as well as my 53" CRT 1080i Pioneer set. I consider lack of resolution (motion or still) and motion artifacts (such as microblocking) the two main issues of HD-Lite, so I don't know what is the "motion blur" HDLover is referring to. Motion blur exists even with HD DVD materials, are we talking lack of 3:2 pull down?


You want to see an example of "motion blur" I'm talking about. Watch a close up of an actors face in HD on an LCD, when his face moves just slightly, there goes the resolution/detail.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

HDlover said:


> You want to see an example of "motion blur" I'm talking about. Watch a close up of an actors face in HD on an LCD, when his face moves just slightly, there goes the resolution/detail.


The LCD type artifact you are reffering to has to do with the speed of pixel change for the LCD. If it is slower than 8ms then it will be obvious even to untrained eye. If shorter than the 8ms it will be much harder to see. If down below 7ms it is really harder to see even if trained. The rate on many of the new 1080p HD LCD's is around 6 ms.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

LCD won't be close until it gets down to at least 4ms at 120hz. CRT is 1.5ms. Believe me, when compared to my CRT, I see it on everything else. I tried a 6ms 1080p LCD-not acceptable for me.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a CRT as well. Just explaining a bit about lag. It weighs a F'in ton but it has been looking good for 5 yrs now. The 622 that I have now is my 5th HD tuner.


----------

